
AWS IAM Down - thrawn
Details
Affected resources
Increased Error Rates<p>11:52 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates accessing the IAM Management Console and IAM service.
======
devhead
Their APIs for IAM appear to be up and running, at least basic ones i felt
like testing.

Main status page is still green as usual during an issue:
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

The only notice we've seen was in the personal health dashboard after about
thirty minutes of looking into it on our end.

This will likely be resolved soon, might have been a console update pushed up
with an issue.

------
plandis
Looks like the event was limited to the Virginia region.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Yes and no. IAM is a global service homed out of us-east-1.

~~~
toomuchtodo
The curiosity in me wonders what happens to IAM if us-east-1 suffers a total
outage.

------
thrawn
us-east-1/global iam

12:36 PM PDT We continue to investigate increased error rates and latencies
when accessing the IAM Management Console and IAM APIs. Creation and listing
of new IAM users, groups and roles are experiencing increased error rates,
latencies and propagation times. Authentication for existing IAM users, groups
and roles is not affected.

------
thoughtexprmnt
I'm in an AWS dev ops training class as I write this. We're still experiencing
a lot of timeouts related to IAM.

~~~
devhead
:: today's lesson will now focus on discovery of AWS service outages and what
to do when that happens.

good luck, should almost be back to normal they say.

------
CoffeeDregs
Wow. The status page is even up to date... They're often seriously delayed...

~~~
QuinnyPig
Credit where due, AWS is getting s lot better at that.

